# remote coding positions



## ggparker14 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am interested in obtaining a remote medical coding position or billing position.  I have twelve years combined billing and medical coding experience.  

Regina H. Blevins
P. O. Box 342
Marion, VA  24354
(276) 783-5302
rhblevins61@yahoo.com
______________________________________________________________________________
Professional Summary	
Dedicated and dependable individual with the ability to get along well with others, and work supervised or unsupervised.  Able to perform office tasks and interact effectively using written and oral communication skills.  Skilled at interacting with the public, and working one-on-one with individuals.  Organized and detail oriented.  Experienced in personal computer use, including Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Access, Misys Tiger, Misys PM, Compulink, Allscripts.  Keyboarding skill 65 wpm with accuracy. 
Healthcare Experience         	
Clinical Coder II
Mountain States Health Allianceâ€”Johnson City, TN                   August 2010â€”Present

•	Accurately and timely code diagnostic data.
•	Assign ICD9 and CPT codes to patient encounters for office procedures and surgeries performed at Smyth County Community Hospital for five specialty clinics in Smyth County. 
•	Responsible for charge entry for all the patient's encounters, printing daily batch reports, and retrieval of patient data from data base.   
•	Encounters confidential and sensitive information on a daily basis.

Patient Service Representative
Smyth Regional Orthopedicsâ€”Marion, VA                         October 2009 to August 2010

•	Answer all incoming calls and directing calls to appropriate individuals.
Data entry, scheduling appointments, maintaining proper schedules for individual physicians.
•	Retrieve patient information from computer for daily appointment.
•	Organize charts for new and established patients, copy chart forms for medical record release requests, and purge charts as needed.
•	Monitoring and managing appointment schedules for patient compliance.
•	Notifying patients of non-compliant issues.
•	Update patient information in computer database and on hard copy.
•	Collect fees, co-pays, and account balances for services.
•	Verify patient eligibility information with insurance companies.
•	Assist patients through mailing satisfactions survey, appointment confirmation calls, answer questions, and solve problems that patients may have.


Optical Assistant
Eye Physicians of Southwest Virginiaâ€”Marion, VA           August 2009 to October 2009

•	Responsible for assisting patients with eyewear selections.
•	Adjusting eyewear to meet patient satisfaction.
•	Complete and submit laboratory orders, and check eyewear shipments to ensure the orders are correct on a daily basis.
•	Collect fees, co-pays, and account balances for services.
•	Post charges to appropriate ledger accounts.
•	Balance cash drawer and prepare daily deposits.

Insurance Administrator
Smyth County Eye Associatesâ€”Marion, VA                            August 1989 to June 2009 

•	Responsible for all insurance billing which included Medicare, DME, Medicaid, third party insurances.
•	Investigate outstanding insurance claims until all claims were paid.
•	Responsible for managing work load for the front office, which included resolving problems, assisting front office personnel with scheduling.
•	Balance cash drawer, make daily deposits, and prepare daily and monthly financial reports.

Education

•	Certified Professional Coder
American Academy of Professional Coders, November 2010

•	Associate of Applied Science, Management
Wytheville Community College, May 2010
GPA: 3.96, Summa cum Laude
Additional coursework includesâ€”Medical Terminology, December 1996

•	Diploma in Medical Transcription			
International Correspondence Schools, June 1998                











References Furnished Upon Request


----------

